# Hello from Ian McHenry and Adam Wible on S/V Air Gadis!



## ianmchenry (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Thought I would drop a line to the SailNet community. Adam Wible and I finally bought a new (old) Beneteau Oceanis 351 and have outfitted her for cruising Asia Pacific. Check out our blog to track us. We are bright yellow and hard to miss! Currently in Port Blair and headed to Sabang, Indonesia at the end of the month. We are first time sailors so have been mooching all of your collective wisdom to ramp up the learning curve. See you out on the water!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to SN dudes. And fair winds.


----------



## adamwible (Jan 10, 2011)

*Another hello from Adam Wible, Ian McHenry, & the Air Gadis*

To echo Ian McHenry's introduction, I've also logged on and am looking forward to absorbing some wisdom on the forums.

We are also working on a GPS tracker overlaid on google maps if anyone has tips / suggestions - see the link in my signature.

As new sailors, we'll describe some of our inevitable boat problems in the relevant forums - thanks in advance!


----------

